# Reloading Federal hulls with steel



## Ncshootr (Feb 16, 2007)

I've "inherited" lots of components to reload Federal hulls with steel shot. I have both 3" and 2 3/4" hulls, Alliant Steel powder, SAM wads and steel shot. Whenever I attempt to crimp the tops of both sizes of shells, I get bulges at the bottom of the plastic just above the brass. I'm using Alliant's recommended loads in the proper cases (both paper and plastic basewad). I've tried to make adjustments in the crimp process without sucess. It appears that the recipe with the given components is just not correct, & there's not enough space at the top of the shell for a proper crimp. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

fed hulls bulge out the easist. I made a extension for my mec crimper. You can experiment with your crimper or change to rem hulls. The wads you are using also pull the tubes off fed hulls somtimes. You may want to lube your wads.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Pay attention to the particular type of federal hull you are using. I have had the same problems, and had to sort my hulls accordingly to the old style fed-steel and the newer ones. I also had to adjust my crimp to about as light as it could be and still close the hull properly.

Also check your cam adjustment, it is the hex screw above the crimp station.


----------



## Bonham (May 24, 2004)

I use an old 1960 Herters reloader for starting and crimping my steel 3" hulls. It seems that the herters crimper encompasses the hull better and I never get the bulges I got when I tried to set up my MEC. I use my MEC set up for 2 3/4 for all steps involved in the reloading process and then just finish the 3 inch hulls on the Herters.


----------

